# OníKhan, my Extreme Hatchling's Arrived!



## larissalurid (Aug 7, 2012)

Almost a year ago I reserved a hatchling and he's finally arrived!

This is my Male extreme. I've named him OníKhan. (name I created) Oni means "giant creature" and is a Japanese folklore/mythical creature symbolizing invincibility and strength, also acting mischievously. Khan means "king" so his name translates directly to "giant creature king". <3

Videos:

Exploring then in his cage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZtb7xU5ANc

Being held and pet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2mWzJxVJrw

Unboxing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2ZYgd9-3CY


[attachment=4736]
[attachment=4737]
[attachment=4738]
[attachment=4739]

His home-made juvenile enclosure. 36x27x27"

[attachment=4740]


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 7, 2012)

Great looking little guy. He is very calm.

Ps, What was that song in the exploring vid?


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 7, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Great looking little guy. He is very calm.
> 
> Ps, What was that song in the exploring vid?



Thanks! And yea we will see how calm he is later, I know that when I put him in his enclosure, later I walk in the room and he's in the middle of digging like crazy, bolts to other side of the cage and digs behind the plastic i have at the bottom where the substrate is then goes underneath *facepalm*. lol

The song was Sense of Time by Djule & Koris


----------

